
Amazon commits $700M to retraining - traderjane
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/amazon-commits-700-million-to-retrain-workers-in-new-skills/
======
Ancalagon
My first reaction was: good for them, I’m glad Amazon is really investing in
its employees, and hopefully other companies follow suit.

My more jaded reaction: I have a feeling these investments are employment-
duration based, like many other benefits at Amazon. So On paper Amazon can say
they have an amazing benefits program, but that’s all due to loyalty to a
company that regularly works its employees to the bone.

Final thoughts: I’d be interested in a study which determined how many of the
non-technical employees given access to this benefit became engineers or IT
professionals in a year or two after starting their jobs.

